# New User - First Audi



## Technoprobe (9 mo ago)

Greetings all!

Got myself a Grey Audi TT Sport, 2.0L TFSI arriving tomorrow! I've been lurking for a little bit around here but decided to join up now I've taken the dive and purchased my own 

This would be my First Audi and first car with an engine bigger than 1.4L. Previously owned a VW Up and a VW Golf so quite a step up.

Looking forward to talking with you all, and will drop the obligatory pics when she arrives tomorrow.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Robw516 (Dec 15, 2021)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## pnh (Dec 27, 2019)

Welcome. Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi, Welcome


----------



## Wilq188 (9 mo ago)

Welcome


----------

